# Demanding Bird



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

Punky has turned out to be a very outgoing, and demanding bird. While very sweet, he will also throw a fit when he does not get his way.

We built him an aviary. It used to be our balcony, but now it's his safe place to fly during the day away from my cats and dogs. However, when Punky wants to come in side, he wants to come in NOW! He will climb up my screen window, fly at the door, pirch on the door handle, and flutter around - all bothered at my poor timing. 

At the same time, if I decide it's too cold outside and try to bring him in...well, maybe Punky doesn't want to come in. He'll pirch up high, so I can't get him. And when I climb on a stool to get him, he flutters down and gets into his cage as if it was his idea all along. 

Now this huge personality is very fun and charming. However, I would hate to allow him to develope some bad behaviors that would make bonding with other pigeons in the future difficult. Or bad habits that would make him fly at an unsuspecting person, scaring them, and getting himself hurt. I'm very active in training both my dogs, who have different personalities. Leaving them to their own devices when it comes to human interaction can certianly allow for problem behaviors. 

I keep my interaction with Punky at a minium. I take him outside, I bring him inside. So twice a day. He doesn't see me cleaning or restocking his food anymore. And until I find him a friend(s), he has his mirror, plus the feral flock a hundred feet away to watch. When I'm in the aviary with him, I do not allow him to pirch on my head. Pretty sure that's not a good thing to do, just in case he would think to try it with someone else.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for being so responsible about Punky, if he is to be released then his interaction with humans is important, because not all of us are bird lovers or gentle.

Cynthia


----------



## Kanchenski (Oct 23, 2008)

He sounds like a right sweety lol!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons can decipher one human from another so just because he lands on your head, doesn't mean he would land on the head of a stranger. Pigeons are very smart.
It sounds like he is acting like a typical teenager Pigeon.


----------

